# Earning points at Choice Hotels?? Maybe-maybe not



## DennisinGA (Jan 31, 2014)

Be alert when making Choice Hotels reservations expecting to earn AGR points. Their website,and their agents, will tell you that your AGR number is on record so that you can get your points. BUT... as we just learned, each hotel has a minimum price that must be paid for your stay before they will award those points. Deal directly with the hotel to ensure that you will indeed earn the points you expected. SURPRISE! No thanks.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 31, 2014)

I checked their link to the reward specifications and didn't see anything about a "minimum price". Here is the link to the rules. Amtrak Guest Rewards are about halfway down the page:

http://www.choicehotels.com/en/choice-privileges/gp/rules-regulations##gen_prog

What was the minimum price quoted? If you followed the rules, I would send them a copy of that link and ask them to credit the points for your stay.


----------



## tonys96 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have used Choice for points and got 250 points per stay, even at EconoLodge for $35.00/night.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Jan 31, 2014)

tonys96 said:


> I have used Choice for points and got 250 points per stay, even at EconoLodge for $35.00/night.


That is exactly what I was going to post, I have stayed at Econolodge many times for 35-50/night and always gotten the points. I always go thru Choice website to make sure it is credited correctly, but even then I also check with the front desk to make sure my reward number is associated with the reservation.


----------



## DennisInGeorgia (Feb 1, 2014)

This was the Econolodge in Valdosta GA. After quoting the confirmation email to the 800 agent several times, he put me on hold, stayed gone for quite a while, then told me he had called the hotel directly and was told that with the Senior rate (which I, alas, qualify for), points wouldn['t apply since my rate was $42 and the minimum for AGR points is $50.

Furthermore-

I got a confirmation for a Rodeway in Tamps where we're staying the next night. That one also says " There must be an AARP member or guest age 60 or older in the room to receive this discount. - This rate is *not *eligible for Amtrak Guest Rewards Points." I learned something, the res center learned something. At Choice, apparently the individual hotel is in charge of that decision. That's why a call to the hotel is imperative. But each of these is located in an ideal spot for our uses, and we can't asgue with the rate. It does put some tarnish on the AGR perk, though. Sad.

Dennis


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow. I'd send them the link. This is #8 under "Earning Amtrak Guest Rewards":

Amtrak Guest Rewards points are earned on the following rate plans (SRPs): Best Available Rate, Pre-paid Advance Purchase Rate, Corporate, VIP and Net Preferred, Government/Military, Travelers' Discount, AAA/CAA, PSCIEN, Package Rates, Small Organization Savings/Significant Savings, *Senior Rate*, Sports Rate, CPSA, Preferred Customer Savings Rate, Savings at Work, negotiated rates (N), and select LSRPs.


----------



## DennisInGeorgia (Feb 1, 2014)

Sarah, thanks so much for the reference. With it in hand, I plan to call the res center, quote the pertinent paragraph to them and ask if they stand behind what's on their own website. Then depending on what they say, I'll call the hotel to see if they'll change their mind about the whole issue. Failing that, it's easy enough to find how to contact their corporate office. Letting an issue start at the top and float down is a marvelous trick that few people ever try, but it can be very effective. I'll post an update on here when I have definitive results. Incidentally, do you know how many AGR members read this board? That could be very useful information to know and toss around. Thanks again - I always enjoy your posts.

Dennis


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 2, 2014)

DennisInGeorgia said:


> Incidentally, do you know how many AGR members read this board?


I don't know offhand. It's probably a small percentage of the overall membership. I will say that most of the active members are AGR members. AGR and a love of Amtrak seem to go hand in hand.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 2, 2014)

I would be utterly amazed if the decision was actually up to each hotel locally. What's the point of publishing a policy if nobody is held to it?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ispolkom (Feb 2, 2014)

RyanS said:


> I would be utterly amazed if the decision was actually up to each hotel locally. What's the point of publishing a policy if nobody is held to it?


Prepare to Be Amazed. Choice Privileges is an enjoyably shambolic rewards program. For instance, there are Choice properties where you can use points for award stays, but you can't earn them at paid stays, and the cost of a room in points often doesn't seem to follow any logical pattern. Different properties have different deadlines for canceling reservations. That being said, I've never been denied AGR points for any Choice Hotel stay. I usually go for Choice Points, though, so I don't have a lot of data.

Other chains also allow individual properties to opt-out of promotions. Hilton promotions always have a long list of properties that don't participate, which usually includes the one I'm staying at.


----------



## tonys96 (Feb 2, 2014)

Myself, I have never had a problem, yet.......


----------



## rrdude (Feb 2, 2014)

Ispolkom said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> > I would be utterly amazed if the decision was actually up to each hotel locally. What's the point of publishing a policy if nobody is held to it?
> ...


And I have never-not-once-ever NOT received points, AND bonus points for staying at any Hilton property. Palmer House, Hampton Inn, or usually DoubleTree / Hilton Garden.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 2, 2014)

RyanS said:


> I would be utterly amazed if the decision was actually up to each hotel locally. What's the point of publishing a policy if nobody is held to it?


The hotel industry is full of special exceptions and exclusions for various franchises. It's not uncommon for promotions to list dozens or even hundreds of hotels who have decided not to participate. The hotels that do participate may still try to misinterpret the terms in some way. It's one of those things where even when you're right it's likely to take more time and effort to correct than you could hope to recover in points. Which is why I advise folks to avoid choosing where they stay based on points.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 2, 2014)

I stay EXCLUSIVELY at Hilton properites, ONLY BECAUSE OF THE POINTS. For me, they have a 100% accurate accounting. Usually 20-30 stays per year.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Feb 2, 2014)

rrdude said:


> I stay EXCLUSIVELY at Hilton properites, ONLY BECAUSE OF THE POINTS. For me, they have a 100% accurate accounting. Usually 20-30 stays per year.


Ditto here as well. Hilton provides points within a few days of every stay. Lots of double and triple opportunities and the points add up to free rooms rather quickly. Had problems with Comfort Inns sometimes not giving Amtrak points and having points expire in a short period of time.


----------



## Ispolkom (Feb 3, 2014)

rrdude said:


> And I have never-not-once-ever NOT received points, AND bonus points for staying at any Hilton property. Palmer House, Hampton Inn, or usually DoubleTree / Hilton Garden.


Lucky you. It doesn't change the fact that lots of Hilton properties don't participate in promotions. Here's the nonparticipation list for the latest promotion. As you can see, it is quite extensive and includes regular Hiltons, Hampton Inns, DoubleTrees and HGIs. Heck, it even includes a Home2 Suites, and I've never even seen that chain.

I'm not loyal to any chain. I'm certainly not loyal to Hilton after its repeated devaluations and the end of the points and fixed miles earning option.


----------



## DennisInGeorgia (Feb 3, 2014)

Sarah, you are correct. Choice Hotels Corporate does abide by their rules and regulations. However, the youthful reservations agent I just worked with told me that i WOULD get my AGR points. I asked him how, in the light of my confirmation email sating otherwise. He told me that my stays could in fact be awarded in Choice Priveleges points, but if that happened, a call to the "Resolutions Desk" (same toll-free number) would definitely get the points converted to AGR. More after my stays next week, but I can live with the hassle for the points.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 3, 2014)

DennisInGeorgia said:


> Sarah, you are correct. Choice Hotels Corporate does abide by their rules and regulations. However, the youthful reservations agent I just worked with told me that i WOULD get my AGR points. I asked him how, in the light of my confirmation email sating otherwise. He told me that my stays could in fact be awarded in Choice Priveleges points, but if that happened, a call to the "Resolutions Desk" (same toll-free number) would definitely get the points converted to AGR. More after my stays next week, but I can live with the hassle for the points.


Sorry about the hassle, but I'm glad you're getting your points.


----------

